# Yoghurt Marinade - how long is safe?



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I've got some nice pieces of spring lamb marinating in a mix of yoghurt, lemon juice, oil and spices that I put into the fridge about 24 hours ago. Was going to bbq them tonight but that's not gonna happen. (Big storm happening).

Would they keep safely another 24 hours? Lamb is very fresh, yoghurt too, its all tightly sealed and cold fridge, so that's not a prob. Am thinking it should be alright...... it could even be good.

What you think?

Thanks!

DC


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

There should be no problem at all, as long as well refrigerated. In fact the lamb may even be better. :lips:


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Safety isn't the concern. It's texture and flavor effects to be concerned with.

The acids will start to break down the meat and you may get too strong of a flavor. Garlic is something that just keeps getting stronger for example. 

Phil


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

No problem with the marinade going bad. Phil brings up a good point. You also want to consider that small pieces marinate faster than large. That having been said, lamb (even spring lamb) can take an awful lot of marinating. In your shoes, I'd consider the thunder storm a stroke of good luck.

BDL


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Not too long ago I marinated lamb chunks for kabobs in a yogurt lemon marinade. I left it for 24 hours and it turned out delicious, except that the meat had started to almost disinegrade. That's really the only thing you risk in this case, otherwise it will still taste good.

PS - I hope there is no salt in that marinade?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Points well made. There is garlic in there, so we will see how it goes, but we are all pretty much garlic monkeys here.

Mapiva, there's prob half a tsp salt for about 3 kg (6lb) meat and bones, I read the recipe and it said much more salt, but I thought about it and looked at "marinade for 24 hours minimum" and said....hmmmmm. So salt content got cut right down. 

Most of the pieces are pretty big. got an 8 rib rack plus whole breasts in there and a neck. About to bbq it all in a couple of hours, will get back with how it goes  Am hoping to sear it to get some colour and a crust, then slow it right down, serve with some potatoes and carrots roasted in EVOO and thyme, with a green salad on the side.

Stay tuned! 

Thanks for the good advice 

DC

P.S. It was a wicked storm - cooked chicken curry instead.


----------

